# Fertilisers and stuff...



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello all,

Has anyone used "Maxicrop" or "Chempac" fertiliser for orchids??? And Rooting Gel from Growing Success Organics Ltd!!!!???? Any observations??? Anything else to recommend??? Thank you in advance!!!


----------

